# $16.00 GT Performer-Thrift Store Find.



## undercover_poe (Apr 23, 2019)

One of my high school buddies thrift store score. Doesn’t appear to be ever ridden. If you think this is awesome, you should see what kind of a value my same buddy got for a $1.06 purchase of a 1964 unopened Beatles Record. Some guys just know how to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 23, 2019)

Score!!!


----------



## dave429 (Apr 28, 2019)

Not a big fan of the 90’s bikes generally but that thing is pretty clean. Nice score for sure!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 28, 2019)

There are scores to be had out there, and as an old friend of mine use to say:”you can do a lot of damage with a $20. bill if your timing is right”
I found this model a few years ago at the dump of all places, 1980 with motomags:


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2019)

BMX was knobbies front and back on your Schwinn with a 10 speed seat when I was a kid. what is the current value of a bike like that?


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 29, 2019)

It is worth nothing until you show a picture of it.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2019)

Woah!


----------

